# CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155



## Interstate67 (2. August 2012)

*CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ich habe mir das Asus P8Z77-V LX bestellt (zusammen mit einem Core i7-3770K) , den ich etwas übertakten möchte.Nun besteht aber noch das Problem , das ich nicht genau weiss , welcher Lüfter kompatibel mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher 4x 4GB GSkill Ripjaws ist.Wollte nicht so gerne auch noch die Ram Module tauschen und daher mal anfragen was ihr so empfehlen würdet?
Preisbereich liegt so bis 80 Euro und in dem Gehäuse kann ein Lüfter bis 160 mm Höhe verbaut werden.Ich selbst tendiere zum Alpenföhn K2,Thermalright HR02 Macho (lt Daten aber 2mm zu hoch), Be Quiet Shadow Rock .Wenn ihr noch andere passende Kühler wisst , könnt ihr die auch gerne nennen.Wichtig ist nur , eine geringe Lautstärke unter wenig Last (PC wird nicht zum spielen genutzt und es wird die IGP verwendet)
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## m3ntry (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Der Scythe Mugen 3 ist eigentlich auch immer zu empfehlen und sollte auch passen.

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) (SCMG-3100) - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## minicoopers (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ich kann Dir den K2 empfehlen. Das ist wirklich ein sehr guter Kühler und mit dem RAM das sollte auch passen. 
Ich habe die Lüfter bei meinem K2 so eingestellt, das sie erst ab einer Temperatur von ~60°-65° schneller/voll drehen sollen. Somit höre ich den K2 gar nciht wenn der PC nicht ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Hallo Inter,

Thermalright Archon SB-E - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von oder : Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## buxtehude (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

die sind beide 170mm hoch. der ts sagte etwas von max. 160mm höhe.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Du könntest denen nehmen be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK011) | Geizhals Deutschland.

Der ist 158mm hoch.


----------



## cemo (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Habe selbst den I7 3770K auf einem Asus P8Z77 V Deluxe Board und kann dir die Corsair H100 Kühlung nur Empfehlen. 

Viele werden jetzt sagen das nee ist zu laut oder sonst was, aber das stimmt nicht. Na gut die Originalen Lüfter sind echt ziemlich laut aber für 15€ kannst du neue Lüfter drauf Packen 
sowie ich es gemacht habe und schon ist es deutlich leiser, als die Originalen Lüfter. Bin vollkommen zufrieden damit und die Kühlleistung ist echt Top.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



cemo schrieb:


> Habe selbst die Corsair H100 Kühlung
> 
> Bin vollkommen zufrieden damit und die Kühlleistung ist echt Top.



Die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ist auch für die Hälfte des Geldes Top.


----------



## cemo (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Gut wenn man sich ein Gutes System zulegt dann sollte man auch bereit sein auch mal 50€ mehr auszugeben ... 100€ für eine Wasserkühlung die sehr gute Kühlleistung bringt finde ich Fair.. Naj jeder hat eben seine eigene Meinung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



cemo schrieb:


> 100€ für eine Wasserkühlung die sehr gute Kühlleistung bringt finde ich Fair.. Naj jeder hat eben seine eigene Meinung


 
Das ganze ist nur eine kompakte Wasserkühlung und nicht mit einer echten zu vergleichen.

Wie gesagt, ein sehr guter Luftkühler kostet die Hälfte und bringt fast identische Werte. Die H100 ist meiner Meninung nach eher ein optischer Schmakerl als unbedingt eine bessere Kühlung.


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals Deutschland kannst du auch nehmen, das ist ein sehr guter Luftkühler


----------



## cemo (2. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ist schon klar eine Echte kostet ja auch fast das dreifache.... Wie du sagst Fast Identische Werte. Nja ich bin mit zufrieden und kann sie empfehlen


----------



## cemo (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Welche Luftkühlung auch Sehr gut ist die von Noctua oder verbessert mich Bitte wenn ich da Falsch liege. Diese D-14 oder so wie die auch immer Heist .., Aber die waren mir eben zu groß und deshalb H100


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



cemo schrieb:


> Welche Luftkühlung auch Sehr gut ist die von Noctua oder verbessert mich Bitte wenn ich da Falsch liege. Diese D-14 oder so wie die auch immer Heist


 
Der K2 kühlt genauso gut wie dieser, ist aber günstiger. Daher lieber den K2. Außerdem sieht der auch schick aus und nicht so, als wenn er ein Kaffeefilter sei.


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

H100 bringts in meinen Augen auch nicht, da die auch kaum besser als ein guter Luftkühler ist und dass auch nur aufgrund der hohen Lüfterdrehzahl, die zu hoher Lautstärke führt


----------



## cemo (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Was habt ihr gegen die H100 sie kühlt besser wie die manche Kühler .... Lautstärke der Lüfter ist Katastrophal das stimmt aber 2 neue drauf zb welche von Noctua und dann hat man einen sehr guten Kühler der auch sehr Leise ist. Gut preislich ist der natürlich was Teurer wie manch andere Kühler, aber dennoch paar Grad Kühler. Sind zwar nur paar grad, aber beim Übertakten spielt das ne Große Rolle. 

Klar gibts Luftkühler die fast genau so gut Kühlen wie die H100 oder vllt Besser aber Ich wollt auch nicht so einen Rießen Klotz mitten im Rechner haben deswegen auch den H100.


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ein Lüftkühler lebt auch ewig, da muss man nur mal die Lüfter tauschen wenn das Lager kaputt ist, hat die Kompaktwasserkühlung hingegen ein Leck kann man die Komplette wegwerfen, das gleiche gilt für die Pumpe, die zwangsläufig irgendwann ausfällt


----------



## Interstate67 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Danke für die Empfehlungen soweit.Habe jetzt auch mal nachgemessen die Module sind 4,5 cm hoch (Ripjaws-X) , weil das ist ja nach wie vor der Dreh und Angelpunkt.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

cemo schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr gegen die H100 sie kühlt besser wie die manche Kühler .... Lautstärke der Lüfter ist Katastrophal das stimmt aber 2 neue drauf zb welche von Noctua und dann hat man einen sehr guten Kühler



Wenn nur alle Lüfter passen würden. Aber man braucht ja welche mit nem bestimmten Rahmen und dann wird die Auswahl auch schon wieder sehr klein...


----------



## Interstate67 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Wirklich weiter , bin ich noch nicht.Hat zufällig jeman das Scythe Mugen 3 oder den Alp. Matterhorn auf einem Asus P8Z77 verbaut und kann mir sagen , wie das mit dem Abstand vom Lüfter  zum MB Boden aussieht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Wenn du sehr hohe RAM-Kühler hast kannst du dir einen Slim-Tower ansehen.

Der Alpenföhn Himalaya oder Prolimatech Armageddon sind sehr gut.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du sehr hohe RAM-Kühler hast kannst du dir einen Slim-Tower ansehen.
> 
> ... oder Prolimatech Armageddon sind sehr gut.



Das stimmt zwar, dass man keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Kühlerchen bekommt. Aber, je nach CPU ist aber gerade der Armageddon zu schwach. Ich hatte ihn mir wegen dem hohem RAM von den GeIL Evo Corsas gekauft. Mit dem 3770K ist der Armageddon überfordert. Unter Prime sind die Temperaturen über 80 Grad geklettert. Leistung vergleichbar wie mit dem Boxedlüfter, nur leiser. Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 ist das wesentlich besser. Dem Armageddon merkt man an, dass er schon ca. 2 Jahre alt ist und für ne andere CPU-Generation konzipiert wurde.


----------



## Interstate67 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Der True Spirit 140 ist auch super , aber den habe ich ja , aber der ist zu  hoch für das Gehäuse


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Da du nen i5 hast, könnte der Armageddon funktionieren. Ich hab den noch hier, ich mess mal aus. Sekunde...


EDIT: Mal schnell nachgemessen, also, der Armageddon ist 16cm hoch. Ich glaube, der True Spirit hat 17cm oder so. Wie gesagt, der i5 ist ja kein so ein Hitzkopf wie der i7. Deswegen könnte der Armageddon das schon stemmen, von der Kühlleistung. Lediglich mit dem Platz, könnte es Probleme geben.

Wie hast du denn den True Spirit in Betrieb, wenn der zu groß fürs Gehäuse ist? Offener Aufbau oder wie?


----------



## Verminaard (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dem Armageddon merkt man an, dass er schon ca. 2 Jahre alt ist und für ne andere CPU-Generation konzipiert wurde.


 
Demnach muesste er mit einer CPU die 77W Waermeleistung hat spielend fertigwerden, wenn er fuer nen i7 Nehalem konzipiert wurde, die ne TPD von 130W hat cO.

Ich kann hier aus Erfahrung den Prolimatech Genesis empfehlen. Mit den passenden Lueftern Top Teil.
Kostet halt mehr als ein Macho.

Laut Herstellerseite duerften deine Rams auch nicht kollidieren.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Demnach muesste er mit einer CPU die 77W Waermeleistung hat spielend fertigwerden, wenn er fuer nen i7 Nehalem konzipiert wurde, die ne TPD von 130W hat cO.


 
Tja, dachte ich auch, aber mit dem Tri-Gate-Technik von Ivy Bridge ist er leider eindeutig überfordert. Vermutlich, weil Ivy die 77W viel punktuierter abgibt und auf ne relativ kleine Fläche verteilt. Der Armageddon ist jedenfalls genauso gut oder schlecht wie der Boxedkühler vom 3770k. Funktioniert zwar, aber Reserven hat er absolut keine.


----------



## Interstate67 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Gut zur Erklärung:
Ich habe zur Zeit noch die im Profil angegebene Konfiguration, aber ich wollte jetzt ein bisschen Umbauen.Zuerst wollte ich mir ein HTPC Gehäuse kaufen , passt aber leider nicht ins Wohnzimmer (Grössentechnisch) und nun will ich folgendes machen.Das NZXT Phantm Big fliegt raus und wird gegen das Phantom Midi (gedämmt) getauscht.
Die beiden Grakas werden ersatzlos gestrichen (will die IGP auf der CPU nutzen, da der PC eh nicht zum Spielen genutzt wird).Die i5-2500K wird gegen die i7-3770K CPU getauscht (über Sinn und Unsinn braucht sich keiner äussern , ist mir schon bekannt , das der gewinn gering ist), die dann auf 4.2 GHz OC wird (bei Bedarf), darum brauche ich einen CPU Kühler der auch ein bisschen was leistet , aber im Normalfall ruhig bleibt.Die Ram Module sowie die SSD und HDD`s ziehen mit um und ein neues Mainboard brauche ich wegen der IGP.Ins Phantom Midi passen aber nur 16 cm hohe CPU Kühler und wenn Asus beim P67 und Z77 genau gleich viel Abstand zwischen Ram und CPU Sockel gelassen hat, darf der Kühlkörper 10 cm breit sein , den Lüfter kann man ja auf der gegenüberliegnden Seite anbringen.Habe bei Caseking angefragt , aber die wissen keinen CPU Kühler der passt (was ich eigentlich traurig finde)


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Dann kannste den Armageddon vergessen... 

Der 3770k ist aber im allgemeinen schwer zu kühlen. Wenn er noch OCed wird, wirds bissel happig. Da brauchste schon was Größeres. Also selbst der True Spirit wird da an seine Grenzen kommen. Gerade in nem kleineren Gehäuse. Ich würde da vom Platz her vielleicht eher an ne H80 von Corsair denken, aber die wird halt laut. Zumindest dürfte die den 3770k im Zaum halten.


----------



## butzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ich denke, dass Scholle_Satt da recht hat - der eh schon hitzige und dazu noch übertaktete i7, in einem relativ engen Case, braucht massive Kühlung. Würde hier auch zu H80 oder H100 tendieren, die sind durchaus auch leise zu betreiben, können aber - wenn benötigt - brachiale Leistung bringen. Wenn der Radi ins Case passt ist die H100 mein Tipp .

mad


----------



## Interstate67 (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Aber der Wärmefaktor Graka fällt ja schon mal weg.Ich habe keine Ahnung wie warm der 3770er wird , aber in meinem jetzige Gehäuse kriege ich den auf 4.2 Ghz übertakteten 2500K (trotz der 2 Grakas) auch bei 3 h prime 95 nicht über 60 Grad , wobei ich einräumen muss , dass das Phantom Big nict gedämmt und natürlich auch grösser ist und 5 Lüfter verbaut sind + CPU Kühler


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Meinen 3770k bekomme ich mit 15 Minuten Prime locker auf 70-75 Grad. Je nach Aussentemperatur. Und ich habe nicht übertaktet. Ich hab 4 Lüfter im Gehäuse, drei davon sind 180mm. Selbst wenn ich die auf max. laufen lasse, bringts nicht viel. Die CPU ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Wird sehr heiß. Eigentlich bei jedem. Klar, du kannst sie köpfen und die WLP unter dem IHS tauschen. Bringt vielleicht 5 Grad. Dafür ist die Garantie weg, und du hast das Risiko, beim "Umbau" die CPU kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Interstate67 (4. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Und wenn man den 2700K auf einem Asus Z77 Mainboard betreibt, wie sieht es dann mit der Hitzeentwicklung in einem gedämmten Gehäuse aus?


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2012)

Was soll das Asus Z77 mit der Wärmeentwicklung zu tun haben?


----------



## Interstate67 (5. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Das Asus selber insofern , dass das der Unterbau für den 2700K (anstatt i7-3770k) wäre.Die CPU soll ja kühler sein.Hat sich aber auch schon erledigt , behalte jetzt definitiv mein altes Gehäuse ,als Kühler kommt das Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure inkl 2x Wing Boost drauf und dann müsste der 3770K ja wohl 4,2 GHz schaffen , ohne das die Temperatur zu hoch wird.Der hohe Takt soll ja schließlich auch nicht permanent anliegen , sondern bei Bedarf und der angegebene CPU Kühler soll ja auch recht gut sein , jedenfalls besser als mein True Spirit 140


----------



## Stevy (6. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Ich werd mir aufjedenfall auch für den I7 3770K den Macho kaufen allerdings lass ich es vorher erst mal mit dem OC, da er leistungsstark genug für mich wäre


----------



## Interstate67 (7. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Der Macho soll aber kompliziert zu montieren sein und evtl passt der auch bei mir gar nicht.Wäre also ein unnötiges Risiko.Der Noctua soll laut einem Vergleich aber nicht ganz so gut sein wie der NZXT Havik 140 (weiss jetzt nicht , ob es exakt der Noctua war) , von daher würde ich mir dann sicher eher den NZXT kaufen (passt dann auch gleich zum Gehäuse)
Finde es aber nach wie vor unschön von den CPU Kühler herstellern , das die wenigsten genauere Angaben machen zu welchem Ram die Kühler kompatibel sind.Mag sein das ich falsch liege , aber der freie Bereich um die CPU ist doch genormt , von daher müsste man ja nur wissen , ob der Kühler mir Lüfter in diesen Bereich passt und wenn der Kühlkörper darüber hinausgeht müsste man eben wissen wieviel cm Abstand zwischen Platine und Kühlkörperunterseite bestehen.Meine Ram Module z.b. sind 4,5 cm hoch sprich wenn der Kühlkörper nur 4 cm über der Platine läge würds nicht passen,also könnte man das dann leicht sehen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. August 2012)

Interstate67 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich weiter , bin ich noch nicht.Hat zufällig jeman das Scythe Mugen 3 oder den Alp. Matterhorn auf einem Asus P8Z77 verbaut und kann mir sagen , wie das mit dem Abstand vom Lüfter  zum MB Boden aussieht?



Ich hab den Matterhorn auf nem P8Z68 V-LX, die XMS 3 haben ca 2-3mm Luft, die Ripjaws sollten passen solange du den Slot vor dem Lüfter verwendest


----------



## Interstate67 (7. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Slot vor dem Lüfter?


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. August 2012)

Der Ram-Slot direkt vor dem Lüfter


----------



## Interstate67 (8. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

So, habe jetzt erstmal den True Spirit eingebaut , der EKL , braucht noch.Hab den Lüfter auf der vom Ram gegenüberliegenden Seite angesetzt (sprich zur Gehäuserückwand), andersrum wäre der Lüfter mit dem Ram kollidiert.
Prime läuft seit 1h und die CPU hat die 65 Grad Marke noch nicht erreicht bei 4.2 Ghz , von daher dürfte der Kühler wohl auch reichen und so schwer wie hier angegeben wurde scheint der i7 wohl doch nicht zu kühlen sein (ein Glück,hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht)


----------



## buxtehude (8. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

bilder wären cool.


----------



## Interstate67 (8. August 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühlerempfehlung Sockel 1155*

Wenn ich den mal wieder aufmache.


----------

